# Save "Favorites" on Garmin Nuvi 265wt?



## Voodoo Thumb (Sep 7, 2008)

I have many Favorites (locations) saved to my Garmin Nuvi 265wt. If this unit craps out, is there a way I can save my favorites to a memory card or the hard drive of my PC, so I can transfer them to a new Garmin Nuvi?
Thank you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There should be a backup capability with their desktop software, that's how I backup my TomTom GPS devices.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

When exchanging experiences I hear from others that Garmin is not as user friendly (in this respect) as TomTom (which I've got). Friend has Garmin and has downloaded "EasyGPS" from "Topografix" which has simplified matters a lot. Don't have a link right now but Google's your friend. 

P.S. It's free software.


----------



## Voodoo Thumb (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks, guys. Yeah, I looked around but could not find any desktop software by Garmin. Well, they have a map updater, but they seem to have nothing like what John Will is talking about. It really seems like it should be there, doesn't it? Shame on Garmin.
A real shame, actually, I like using the Garmin Nuvi a lot.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When I replace my GPS, I'll keep that in mind.


----------

